
Show HN: kgflags – Easy to use header-only flag parsing library in C - kgabis
https://github.com/kgabis/kgflags/tree/master/
======
somerustytool
A very nice library. The API seems to be simpler that comparable libraries
like getopt-long (some features are missing I think?).

However, at this point of time I think it's a valid question to ask, have you
considered writing it in rust? With so many vulnerabilities coming from C
applications creating new code in C seems to be slightly unethical.

